# Anyone else having trouble having a main fursona?



## LiminalDreams (Feb 1, 2022)

Like I've been having this problem for a while, and IDK if I'm doing something wrong or if I'm just not making things that really connect to me. But I keep making fursonas and then just... rapidly growing out of them. It's not a "When will my reflection show" problem, it's that the reflection is amorphous at the best of times and it's constantly shifting. 
I've been trying to come up with a solution to this, but I'm not even sure. 
I have ADHD and each time I make one it's 'The One' but then in a few weeks I'm off that one and making a new one. I don't know how to make a fursona that will just be mine all the time. 
I'm kinda asking for advice, maybe a certain species or a combination therof might help to create something that just forms a real connection.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

LiminalDreams said:


> Like I've been having this problem for a while, and IDK if I'm doing something wrong or if I'm just not making things that really connect to me. But I keep making fursonas and then just... rapidly growing out of them. It's not a "When will my reflection show" problem, it's that the reflection is amorphous at the best of times and it's constantly shifting.
> I've been trying to come up with a solution to this, but I'm not even sure.
> I have ADHD and each time I make one it's 'The One' but then in a few weeks I'm off that one and making a new one. I don't know how to make a fursona that will just be mine all the time.
> I'm kinda asking for advice, maybe a certain species or a combination therof might help to create something that just forms a real connection.


A wolf (yes im biased) or a Folf (Fox wolf) are really good, (I think) you can also give the sona's to friends


----------



## LiminalDreams (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> A wolf (yes im biased) or a Folf (Fox wolf) are really good, (I think) you can also give the sona's to friends


I've considered a wolf, but I just never work out a design I like. I've considered some kind of Chimera to have traits I really like.


----------



## Raever (Feb 1, 2022)

For me, I usually create hybrids because it winds up "filling in gaps" so to speak that just one species might not match. Currently my main Sona is a Wolf x Cat Hybrid, but I plan on having a secondary Deer x Opossum 'Sona for art that the main Sona wouldn't quite fit due to personality and environmental differences. One of them is also much more of a character that I'm attached to than a direct "THIS IS ME" Sona so having a secondary 'Sona that's more supposed to represent my day-to-day self for fun helps me feel in touch with the previous character as a form of (*healthy) escapism. There's no shame in having more than one Sona', and you can honestly use them in any way you see fit based on your mood. I have a few Adopts that I've never used in art but adopted because I thought they'd make good character designs for a story. At the end of the day, "settling" on one 'Sona isn't necessary, just do what works for you.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 1, 2022)

took me years to settle on Nat and his design
And yeah as said above hybrids great
Natani is a Siberian husky with some fox and german shepherd traits

makin a sona isn't a fast process I can say, idk how long you been at it but I've been in the fandom for somethin like 7-8 years and only about 6 months ago did I finally consider Nat to be finished
I've got a secondary sona too, a wolfdog named Morag. And besides my two sonas i have a virtual army of otehr characters


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Feb 1, 2022)

My 'sona is an Akhlut, they're a mix of orca and wolf, which were two favorite animals of mine even before I got involved in the furry fandom.  But, before her, I was creating other characters, I'd daydream and make up stories in my mind about characters and worlds.  Some characters lasted longer than others, in terms of their importance to me.You will not be "stuck" with a fursona, though.  You are allowed to change it, evolve it, or scrap it and make something else if you want to.


----------



## LiminalDreams (Feb 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> took me years to settle on Nat and his design
> And yeah as said above hybrids great
> Natani is a Siberian husky with some fox and german shepherd traits
> 
> ...


Yeah It's been like.... 5 years now? I just kinda rapidly outgrow them and it's trying to find one that will be something I want to actually get suited.


----------



## LiminalDreams (Feb 2, 2022)

Raever said:


> For me, I usually create hybrids because it winds up "filling in gaps" so to speak that just one species might not match. Currently my main Sona is a Wolf x Cat Hybrid, but I plan on having a secondary Deer x Opossum 'Sona for art that the main Sona wouldn't quite fit due to personality and environmental differences. One of them is also much more of a character that I'm attached to than a direct "THIS IS ME" Sona so having a secondary 'Sona that's more supposed to represent my day-to-day self for fun helps me feel in touch with the previous character as a form of (*healthy) escapism. There's no shame in having more than one Sona', and you can honestly use them in any way you see fit based on your mood. I have a few Adopts that I've never used in art but adopted because I thought they'd make good character designs for a story. At the end of the day, "settling" on one 'Sona isn't necessary, just do what works for you.


My main rn is my PFP and she's really beautiful and I got her as an adopt on Gaiaonline. I've checked around and she's not stolen so I've been getting art of her. But getting a suit of her? Hell her tail would run me 800$ on it's own. Not to mention her dots and patterns. it also bothers me (and I know it shouldn't) that I didn't actually create the design, I just bought her. So I'm trying rn to really search and find out what I want.


----------



## LiminalDreams (Feb 2, 2022)

MaelstromEyre said:


> My 'sona is an Akhlut, they're a mix of orca and wolf, which were two favorite animals of mine even before I got involved in the furry fandom.  But, before her, I was creating other characters, I'd daydream and make up stories in my mind about characters and worlds.  Some characters lasted longer than others, in terms of their importance to me.You will not be "stuck" with a fursona, though.  You are allowed to change it, evolve it, or scrap it and make something else if you want to.


IK I'm not stuck, but I keep worrying about getting really far with a fursona and getting so far as to have a ton of art and a suit and just waking up and feeling like this just isn't me anymore. As much as all that costs, a simple design change can be really menacing but it can ruin my relationship with a character.


----------



## Foxridley (Feb 2, 2022)

If things keep shifting around for you, perhaps a shapeshifter of some kind?


----------



## LiminalDreams (Feb 2, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> If things keep shifting around for you, perhaps a shapeshifter of some kind?


I'm considering some kind of monster, like a chimera or wild fusion of some kind. Taking traits that I love and making something new.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 3, 2022)

For Jackpot my current main fursona, I've just made an OC and it kinda attached itself.

I didn't make him with intent of being my fursona, I've found trying to make a fursona specifically may not always do it for people.
Your fursona doesn't have to be a reflection of you, just how you may want to be represented online.

I do have another OC who is quite close and I consider a secoundary fursona, though that was because the guy is quite relateable to me imo.
But handsome dice raccuki is my main one.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Feb 4, 2022)

LiminalDreams said:


> IK I'm not stuck, but I keep worrying about getting really far with a fursona and getting so far as to have a ton of art and a suit and just waking up and feeling like this just isn't me anymore. As much as all that costs, a simple design change can be really menacing but it can ruin my relationship with a character.


In the case of big investments. . .maybe just don't commit to something like a fursuit if you're not sure you "feel" like a certain character.    Akki has changed quite a bit since I first started him (think it's been maybe 11 years).  That said, I didn't get art of him early on, just screenshots of the avatar that represented him on Second Life.  I didn't get art of him until a few years ago, in the form he is now.  

Most of the changes he's had have been horn types and color patterns, but essentially it's the same idea and color scheme.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

If you're interested in a shapeshifter but want do do something unique, check out the Kandra species from Brandon Sanderson's Mistborn and Wax&Wayne serieses. Very neat concept of a shapeshifter species that I don't know of anyone who's used for a sona


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 4, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> If things keep shifting around for you, perhaps a shapeshifter of some kind?


For a while my fursona was a Pooka (a shape-shifting mythological creature from Celtic folklore.) I believe that in actual myth, the Pooka can assume only a limited few forms, but I bent the rules so that my 'sona could assume the form of any animal.

I might go back to that, as I have the same indecisiveness over my fursona as the OP.


----------



## Foxridley (Feb 4, 2022)

Another thing worth noting, is that you can have multiple OCs, sonas or otherwise. A couple OCs I have actually came out of rejected fursona ideas.


----------



## IvyWillow (Feb 5, 2022)

I’ve always envied people who have had the same consistent, iconic characters for decades lol, it’s not easy making such a commitment, especially whenever we as individuals are ever-changing. (It took me years to settle on a design and up until then, I’d flip flop with species a lot.)

Have you considered having just a bunch of secondary sonas? Or perhaps a hybrid of the species that you like? Just keep experimenting with designs, it won’t happen over night, but I’m sure you’ll find a design that sticks!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 19, 2022)

Perhaps U have an issue with commitment in general?


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 21, 2022)

Sort of. I've changed my main OC a lot. Almost every time he's drawn he looks slightly different. It's more like the Ship of Theseus if anything. I'm using probably version 3 of 6 here, excluding the all cyan beta version than never made it to FA. He currently doesn't even share the same name or markings, either. 

My other otter character I had was unused, but honestly the dude looked like a furry gummy worm with traffic stripes lol. My boy marble faded into obscurity for looking like a Windows Vista startup screen.


----------



## miskiko (Aug 23, 2022)

I've been a fur for over 12 years and probably had like 5000 fursonas by now (hyperbole of course lol). Don't worry about commitment. If you want to change your current fursona or make a completely new one, that's okay! Like another fur said in this thread, let it be a representation of who want to be online. You can be whatever you want.

Just go wild with your 'sona(s). Don't feel as though you gotta commit to one.


----------



## bushvipergirl (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm always creating new characters left and right. I have my favorites, but I don't have a specific main. I guess one comes close, but I feel like I'm starting to lose my interest in her little by little. I don't normally revamp my OCs, but she needs it. (She's pretty much the most Mary Sue pokesona in the universe, not kidding. Legit an Umbreon with rainbow stripes, it's pretty cringe.)


----------

